# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  How long before I start to see results? Surgery in May 2014

## angiew

Hi All, 
I have been suffering from hair thinning for as long as I can remember and it has greatly impacted my confidence and self esteem and stopped me from living life to the full.  I have very fine and coarse hair too which has added to my misery!
I finally plucked up the courage to see a consultant after having a full set of bloods done at my doctors which ruled out any medical issues. 
I decided ( due to cost) to have an FUT transplant and was advised to go with 1750 grafts. The surgery was carried out by Elite Hair restoration at their London clinic and cannot fault the surgeon and the wonderful team  
I had the surgery in May 2014 and was hoping to see some good re growth but I although I can see the hairs sprouting through ...i was expecting more growth. 
What is a realistic time frame for hair growth? 
I have seen lots of before and after photos on sites etc and everyone seems to have fair or good re growth after nearly 4 months.?

----------


## nawaz

this is very nice post





_________________
Nawaz

----------


## HLRB

Hi everyone! I'm a reporter from a press agency and we love to do stories about  women's issues and solutions. If you have been through an experience, have any tips, or want to raise awareness about a particular issue, then please get in touch. We can make sure you are paid for your stories, or make a donation to charity.
For more info or to see what kind of stories we work on visit: https://www.sellusyourstory.com/sell-my-story/

----------


## gonnabeok

do you take any medicines regularly? or do you have a problem with the thyroids?

----------

